
Up-and-coming JavaScript frameworks and libraries to watch out for in 2016 - vittulino
http://blog.debugme.eu/javascript-frameworks-libraries-2016/
======
basemi
Don't forget: [https://github.com/ipfs/js-ipfs](https://github.com/ipfs/js-
ipfs)

